# 70hp motor for sale



## Sue (Jun 17, 2003)

*70hp motor for sale with boat*

2001 Evinrude 4 stroke motor for sale with FREE boat. Boat is a 1960 15 foot center console with a 1968 trailer. Everything works great. We upgraded to a bigger boat. $3250.00 If interested email me at [email protected].


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2003)

BUMP Had a problem with new boat and had to take this one off the market to use for fishing. It is back up for sale. Just advertised in local newspapers and magazines. Will go fast.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

contact catchinabuzz he's looking for a motor


----------

